# Xikar Hygrometer Problems...WTF



## Copland (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok I'm new to this forum, but have been an avid smoke of Cigars ever since I found a fake ID that could get me into my local smoke shop. I recently purchased a new Xikar Rectangle Hygrometer. I began the salt test and proceeded to go about my day. Approximately 16hrs later it showed a reading of 64% RH. I pressed the calibration button and it reset to 75% RH. I walked away for 15 minutes and when I came back to check the RH it showed 78%. 

I blamed this on me pushing the button through bag and I must have moved around the air causing the RH to go up. I decided to give it 4 more hours, just to see if it would level back out. After 4 hours the Hygrometer still read 78%, and I again pressed the calibration button. This time I watched to see what the RH would do, and less then 30 seconds later it was on the rise again (76%Rh). At this point I decided to srap my salt test and begin all over. 

I removed the Hygrometer and removed the battery allowing it to sit for about 2 mins. I then replaced the battery and began the salt test all over again. Long story - short version is the same thing happened again after about a 12hr test. NOW WTF...what should I do? I know Xikar has a lifetime replacement policy, but I figured I would try here first incase anyone has had the same problems. 

Also before anyone posts on here that I need to hit up the ol' search button to solve my problems. Here is my take on that...I did search and found nothing that sounded similar to my problem. And I think getting new feed back is better then dated information. Everything evolves, from humi's, to the accessories, and the cigars themselves. Just my two cents....Thanks for any and all info and advice, I really enjoy reading info on this forum.


----------



## Copland (Mar 12, 2011)

O and I forgot to mention that my temp readings have been showing 74 degrees, with my house staying around 69-70 degrees. I placed a thermometer in the humi, and after about an hour it was showing a 2.5 degree difference compared to my Xikar. I think I might have gotten a lemon.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

it can take 24 to 36 hours for the salt test to get to the exact 75% I know the xicar instructions say a few hours but more time is better in this case. Also the salt you are using should be damp not soggy.

hope this helps.


----------



## skunkworks (Jan 25, 2011)

FWIW I've had the exact same problems calibrating my hygrometers as you've described, and it was because I mixed too much water in with the salt.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I've had nothing but problems with their round hygros but nothing negative with the rectangular ones .... I never salt tested I tested against a boveda pack instead ..... seems a little to easy to be off on the salt to water mixture (maybe that's cause I'm clumsy and impatient)


----------



## quantim0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mine always goes up to 76% after calibration, even using the Boveda packs. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not really sure how to respond to the OP. Frankly I'm a little bit offended by the post. Not because my feelings are easily hurt, but I do not think the tone is inline with this message board. It pisses me off that someone with 2 posts comes on here and rants like they run the show, not to mention the juvenile language (wtf? I don't think I've seen that used on this board at all). Introduce yourself, be polite and expect tons of help. Otherwise be prepared to get a cold response (I'm also a bit surprised that people did offer help, which is a testament to how great this board is!). I'm sure I don't speak for everyone here but that is my honest opinion.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I usually let mine sit for at least 36 hours before hitting the calibrate button.
Had a battery issue on one that caused it to read "wrong", fixed after changing the battery.

On the other hand, you may have gotten a bad one (they do slip through sometimes) and Xikar will replace it.

I'd say give it one more try by just putting it away and coming back in two days to check it. If there's still a problem then contact Xikar about a replacement.

Welcolme aboard the Puff Express! No brakes on this slippery slope!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't worry if it shows 76%. Believe it or not, 76% is correct for 15°C (59°F) and below temperature. Look at the link under sodium chloride for different temperature. Temperature is in Celsius, but you can do the conversion.

http://www.omega.com/temperature/z/pdf/z103.pdf


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

For all practical purposes (cigar humidors for instance) - humidity can never be measured accurately - accurate thermometers can be manufactured to measure temperature precisely - not so with hygrometers - they will vary from measurement to measurement.

Per one hygrometer manufacturer - "Salt solutions (damp table salt) will vary somewhat in humidity with temperature and they can take relatively long times to come to equilibrium, but their ease of use compensates somewhat for these disadvantages in *low precision applications*, such as checking mechanical and electronic hygrometers."

What does it all mean? - salt calibrate your hygrometer and forget about it - it's close enough.


----------



## jpierson (Dec 21, 2010)

I had the same thing with my Xikar. This is normal.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I like to use the Boveda 1step calibration kit... its bang on and stupid proof (I NEED Stupid proof  ) ... Plus I never liked the idea of exposing my electroics to super salty air  

As for the OP's "Tone"... I didnt take it that way. A LOT of other boards will deluge a new poster with "Use the search button Newb!!" responses when any question is asked. this place is very unusual in that we happily answer the same question over and over


----------



## Copland (Mar 12, 2011)

In no way shape or form did I mean to offend anyone, but with that being said since when can you tell someone's "Tone" through written word. I wrote a fairly descriptive, but brief synapsis of what was happening with my Xikar Hygrometer. I only included the final paragraph for people who take it upon themselves to point out the obvious. I maybe new to this forum, but am in no way new to forums in general. I do think this is a good forum, and I appreciated all of the responses (similar problems, and HELPFUL information).


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

quantim0 said:


> Mine always goes up to 76% after calibration, even using the Boveda packs. I wouldn't worry about it.


same for me (only with salt test)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Copland said:


> In no way shape or form did I mean to offend anyone, but with that being said since when can you tell someone's "Tone" through written word. I wrote a fairly descriptive, but brief synapsis of what was happening with my Xikar Hygrometer. I only included the final paragraph for people who take it upon themselves to point out the obvious. I maybe new to this forum, but am in no way new to forums in general. I do think this is a good forum, and I appreciated all of the responses (similar problems, and HELPFUL information).


Nope, not offended here. Nothing against puff but the search engine can't pull up topics as well as I like so I cheat and use Google.
But, you're correct in that information can change and it's best to get up to date advice.

As I said...Welcolme to Puff, step on in, take your shoes off and sit a while. Heck, have a smoke while you're at it!!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Copland said:


> In no way shape or form did I mean to offend anyone, but with that being said since when can you tell someone's "Tone" through written word. I wrote a fairly descriptive, but brief synapsis of what was happening with my Xikar Hygrometer. I only included the final paragraph for people who take it upon themselves to point out the obvious. I maybe new to this forum, but am in no way new to forums in general. I do think this is a good forum, and I appreciated all of the responses (similar problems, and HELPFUL information).


By tone I did not only mean you're last paragraph, but the title of the thread. As you are not new to forums, I'll give you my opinion on it. On other forums it's OK to do a lot of things, generally arguing is accepted and part of the forum, but to me this forum is not the same. We do not usually use "WTF" in the title of a thread. If you have a problem state it, don't go overboard with adjectives especially one's like that. To ME it is juvenile to use that in the title. I have those particular hygrometers. If you had a little bit of background you would know that salt tests after time will level out at 75.5% which miraculously when rounded up is 76%. If you're hygrometer is reading 76% that means it's accurate. The Xikars are a bit temperamental especially in regards to the battery. Sometimes bending the connection on it a little makes the connection better and less temperamental.

You can pretty much do what you want, but I would ask you to act a little bit differently on this forum as you would on others. I've been on quite a few other boards and what passes there as normal, is anything but here. The people here are great and always willing to help. Tone is subjective, this is true, but you can relate some unintended consequences with it (especially in writing). I know you meant no harm and I think that is why a lot of people ignored it. I fought it over in my head and decided to say something, because I really want to keep this board as good as it has been and thought that the verbiage was not really inline with that idea.

This hobby is absolutely awesome and you can get so much information from this board it is overwhelming. The responsiveness and knowledge of people here is amazing.

I wish you luck with your hygrometers and cigars and hope you stick around to really get to know the people here. Welcome to the forums and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Copland (Mar 12, 2011)

No offense, but you take offense to WTF. Granted it was out of frustration, but at the same time if you look to the left of your screen and scroll down you will see many members with pictures of scantly clad women, wet T-shirts, etc. This is a cigar forum not church, and it seems to me that you are the only one with any problem with my post.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I can assure that I was not the only person that found issue with it. I will not discuss it anymore as you have your opinion and I have mine and we have both expressed them. I hope your problems with they hygrometer are solved and I will let this thread go on as intended.


----------

